# My COLL page!



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2009)

http://cube.danrcohen.com/coll.html

I don't do the sune/anti-sune cases, so they aren't on there. Images are from Cride5's VisualCube, and recognition system is quad's hyperorientations. Let me know if anyone finds mistakes.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool. I need some new algorithms for the T case.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 12, 2009)

the H link is appearing to the top of the L (at least for me)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 12, 2009)

Just when I was about say, "YES Dan Cohen's Anti-Sune COLL! Maybe they're awesome" You made me say, "Awwww, poo."


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 12, 2009)

Why dont you use sune/anti sune?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

You use COLL?
I'll take a look cause I have been considering it.


----------



## pjk (Nov 12, 2009)

Dan Cohen made a COLL page?! What?

Where is your CMLL page at?


----------



## Lofty (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you really recognize like this? It seems gross. But maybe that because I'm used to looking at the top and front faces. 
I am going to look at these algs tho. I've been wanting to learn new algs for some of my COLL cases. I use it like you do. Everything but the Sune/Anti-Sune.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2009)

rckclmb124 said:


> Why dont you use sune/anti sune?


recognition sucks and the algs suck. sune is also really fast.



Lofty said:


> Do you really recognize like this? It seems gross. But maybe that because I'm used to looking at the top and front faces.
> I am going to look at these algs tho. I've been wanting to learn new algs for some of my COLL cases. I use it like you do. Everything but the Sune/Anti-Sune.


After a bit, I can identify most cases by 3 stickers, and I like not having to decipher the relationship between stickers.



pjk said:


> Dan Cohen made a COLL page?! What?
> 
> Where is your CMLL page at?



same as Kirs/quads. No point.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> rckclmb124 said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont you use sune/anti sune?
> ...



Sune and Anti-Sune are worth it most of the time. You just have to get it into your head that you will learn the algs and get fast at them, and all of a sudden you're performing them at 3x speed.

I just remade the recognition of Sune and Anti-Sune. The link to the PDF file is below (it doesn't download automatically in my experience, you have to right click the link and hit "download linked file"):

COLL.Algorithms.pdf

With this system it is waaaaaay easier to recognize those two cases and also easier for Harris/Baum style ZBLL recognition.

Love your site though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2009)

Its not necessarily that the recognition is BAD, but its more like cases are way too similar for me to distinguish. I have a lot of trouble with remembering to do sune or the diagonal case, because the difference is only 1 sticker. This is the same for the 'standard' recognition as well. I've looked at all the algs, and they all suck compared to doing sune in .5s, especially since COLL is slower for me on 3x3 anyway.


----------



## blah (Nov 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> rckclmb124 said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont you use sune/anti sune?
> ...


Recognition DOES NOT suck. People should really stop thinking that 

But I do agree that they're too fast for COLL to be worth learning


----------

